# Viper 600 Car Alarm - Output Delay



## LikesToKnow (Jun 15, 2014)

I have an original "Viper 600" alarm system in my 1993 Grand Am. I added a trunk release and attached to channel 2 output (via a relay). There is about a 3 second delay before it opens the trunk (similar to the channel 3 delay). Can this be changed? Is the S1 or S2 post switches (not dip switches) associated with the delay?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

NO!
You must hold the button for three seconds!


----------



## LikesToKnow (Jun 15, 2014)

So what are the S1 or S2 post switches for?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

LikesToKnow said:


> So what are the S1 or S2 post switches for?


S1, S2 "post switches" on a viper 600? Is there a code after "VIPER 600", you want answers I need more input.....


----------



## LikesToKnow (Jun 15, 2014)

See attached photos.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Switch um and find out, probably to invert a signal(positive to negative) Etc. If you need an instant output, you may need to buy a different unit.


----------



## LikesToKnow (Jun 15, 2014)

.....?


----------

